
Fake audio, such as deepfakes, could plague business, politics - spking
https://www.bakersfield.com/ap/news/how-fake-audio-such-as-deepfakes-could-plague-business-politics/article_bc6b7a55-8a15-57df-90d2-5352d3980b00.html
======
Zenst
I'll VPN this later, as currently I live inside the EEA. Though the rise of
digital-doppelgangers is one that will be the source of much debate in the
years ahead as the technology matures and more so, becomes more accessible.

"451: Unavailable due to legal reasons

We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country
belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces
the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be
granted at this time. For any issues, contact webmaster@bakersfield.com or
call (661) 395-7500."

That is a plague upon business, politics.

[EDIT ADD] Seems a few sites are running the same story and for those inside
the EEA without VPN access:
[https://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/newsheadlines/s-2334212-...](https://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/newsheadlines/s-2334212-p3)

